# Laminate or Wood on Stairs



## brainswell (Jul 24, 2006)

Here's a question for the Wood Butchers  .

One of my painters recently did some *minor* carpentry repair for a homeowner prior to our repaint. The homeowner asked him the following question:

"What would it cost to take up the carpet on my stairway and put down laminate in it's place?" :laughing:​
Well, once you guys finish laughing, what is the best solution to replace carpet on stairs with different flooring/surface? I have know idea what the treads are right now, but I'm sure it's not good looking, stainable wood.

Your expertise and experience appreciated.
Brainswell

P.S. Don't worry, we're not planning on doing the work whatever the possible solution might be.


----------



## ron schenker (Dec 11, 2005)

I would replace the old risers and treads with real hardwood. Here in Toronto the going price for everything complete is between $200 and $250 per stair. Not cheap, but this is the right way


----------



## MarcM8181 (Jul 26, 2006)

I would have to agree. replace with hardwood. However, here in Mass. you would be much more than 250. your looking at double that just for material. If i were doing the job myself your looking at near $1200., But who knows there could me some nice wood buried under that carpet


----------



## karma_carpentry (Aug 7, 2005)

Apples and oranges. Ron was quoting $250 Canadian per stair, and you're quoting US$ for the whole flight, I think...

Are you in the Boston area? I'm in JP.


----------



## AtlanticWBConst (Mar 29, 2006)

Brainswell,

Third Vote: Stair treads, go with real wood. 
We install laminate floors too, and I do not believe in their durability or function on a stair tread .... AT ALL.


----------



## supercrew (May 15, 2006)

i did a stair replacement for a friend....material cost minus labor about 800 2 years ago.....replaced two stringers and added a center one, all the treads were 1 1/4 pine, risers were 3/4 pine with 1x12 pine skirts....all was counter sunk, screwed and capped, then filled and stained. 

to continue the thread.....i dont think its feesible to put laminate flooring on stairs...its manufactured to be "floating" and not nailed. to make a nice "wooden" staircase i believe it needs to look seemless and you cant achieve that with laminant.

i also did a staircase with T&G 3/4". talk about tedious...the piece next to the riser(which was also T&G) had to be ripped in order to form the bull nose on the final run of each step(finished a job the original guy couldnt).

IMO...go buy risers and runs, either in oak(expensive) or pine (stain to match) and replace all...better appearance, quaility and do ability


----------



## reveivl (May 29, 2005)

Laminate is really slippery, too. Not to mention pretty expensive once you buy all the custom pices to trim it out. I vote real wood, too.


----------



## edco (Aug 6, 2006)

if you think the carpet and pad are 3/8 to 3/4 then work from there.you'll need a nosing to accept the flooring.also some inside cove or whatever to trim out that to the riser face.


----------



## Teetorbilt (Feb 12, 2004)

Stairs almost always require custom woodwork. As stated, most laminates are slippery although 3M makes some decent, clear non-skid.

I'd push for solid but it can be a tough sell if they are using the same laminate throughout. Sometimes you can sell the stairs as a showpiece. If they are just your generic stairs, your options are limited.


----------

